# La fine del legame



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2007)

*Il matrimonio*
il matrimonio è l’atto ufficiale che rende visibile ed efficace la coppia e la tutela nei diritti-doveri e attraverso questo passa il progetto generativo. *La relazione si fonda anche su un patto coniugale che si compone di due variabili importanti: il patto dichiarato e il patto segreto. *Il primo è:” _…coscientemente assunto e quando è voluto ed è ed interiorizzato da un punto di vista cognitivo ed affettivo. Potremmo dire che i partners si dedicano al legame. Non a caso la ricerca psicosociale ha evidenziato l’importanza della dedizione al rapporto e della presenza di azioni concrete di cura del medesimo. I partners sono, cioè in grado di formulare un progetto di vita in comune anche nelle sue valenze concrete e si impegnano nella sua realizzazione” _(_Cigoli 2000_).
(...)
*Il secondo rappresenta l’intreccio inconsapevole, su base affettiva della scelta reciproca; esso può dirsi funzionante; quando è praticabile: ” *_*… può definirsi riuscito quando è possibile praticarlo, cioè quando effettivamente i partners, attraverso il loro incontro soddisfano bisogni affettivi reciproci* e quando è flessibile, vale a dire che può essere rilanciato e riformulato secondo il mutamento dei bisogni e delle attese delle persone lungo il percorso di vita”_

*La fine del legame.*

La fine del legame ha grandi implicazioni psicologiche, in quanto si deve fare i conti con il fallimento di un rapporto in cui i partners hanno investito molto in termini affettivi, cognitivi, economici… Secondo Cigoli (_2000_), il patto coniugale ha in sé delle insidie che possono portare alla fine del legame e sono nell’area dell’anti-patto, come la discordia che è fatta di rigidità e impraticabilità; le coppie, allora usano la manipolazione la mistificazione il ritiro tattico e l’attacco all’altrui debolezza.
Si tratta di un sistema di relazione che ha in odio il legame pur inseguendolo, dove i partners cercano di sopravvivere a spese dell’altro. Inoltre, non bisogna dimenticare il deprezzamento che svilisce il patto, per cui il legame è molto facile alla rottura è fragile, rigido e ha scarsa resistenza al dolore e all’intimità. In questo caso si “abbandona il campo”o ci si coalizza nella ricerca di nuove emozioni.
(...)
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In merito alle aree di pericolo a cui è esposta la coppia sono il caso del crollo del patto quando, anche qui, sono presenti rigidità e impraticabilità che impediscono di rilanciare il patto: [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_“ Quando qualcuno agisce la frattura è facile che accada il finimondo. La fine del legame e la sua inaccettabilità scatenano, infatti, modalità di relazione assai simili a quelle della discordia …In particolare, è all’altro che si imputa tutta la colpa ed è l’altro che viene vissuto come la fonte di ogni e qualsiasi male”. (Cigoli, 2000)._[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Infine, la povertà del patto dovuta alla fragilità e rigidità della coppia, la quale si trova in uno stato di impotenza e delega altri (i figli) di farsi carico del proprio dolore. Da questa dissertazione si comprende come l’autore abbia colto in modo esaustivo la fine del legame, ma soprattutto il fatto che queste insidie sopracitate siano insiti nel legame di coppia dalla sua origine.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Tuttavia queste forme d’incastro (discordia, deprezzamento, crollo e povertà del patto), non portano necessariamente al divorzio,ma quando questo accade, si rende visibile la struttura del patto.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In questa prospettiva, si inserisce il “legame disperante” (_Cigoli,1988; 2000_), perché situato nell’area del pericolo; non è possibile lavorare sul legame-patto, perché non si è mai realizzato e la strategia fondamentale è quella di non smettere mai di sperare; si tratta dell’unica dinamica che conoscono e dà origine a numerosi divorzi perché la coppia ha esaurito il suo compito e non sa rilanciare il patto, né accettarne la fine.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In questo contesto, i figli vivono in sospensione e, a causa della guerra in atto gli ex-partners non hanno familiarità con i propri pensieri sentimenti, ideali. *Nella separazione c’è sempre chi lascia e chi è lasciato e non sempre i due giungono contemporaneamente al divorzio psichico; per cui si deve fare i conti con senso di colpa di abbandono e non è facile processo di separazione.*[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*In questo caso è più facile continuare a farsi la guerra mantenendo così il legame, piuttosto che giungere al divorzio psichico *distaccandosi dal progetto di vita e fare i conti con il fallimento del legame (...)[/FONT]

Il testo completo si trova on line
http://www.psiconline.it/article.php?sid=4642&mode=thread&order=0


----------

